
This creepy puzzle arrived in our mail - tmaxxcar
http://gadgetzz.com/2015/10/12/this-creepy-puzzle-arrived-in-our-mail/
======
tmaxxcar
Reddit post following the decryption of this video.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/creepy/comments/3ongx1/this_creepy_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/creepy/comments/3ongx1/this_creepy_puzzle_arrived_in_our_mail/)

